# Mi celular no es reconocido por la pc



## nachorenguero93 (Ene 6, 2011)

hola que tal, mi problema es que cuando quiero pasar mis datos del celular a la compu mediante el cable, en la parte inferior derecha del escritorio me aparece un cartel diciendome que no me reconoce el dispositivo, o q no se ha podido conectar, algo de eso, y lo intente en varias compus y en ninguna pude, pero la otra vez, mi prima me pidio que le pase unas cosas de su celular (es un tactil) a la compu mia, y justo tenia la misma entrada que mil cel, entonces intente y pude lo mas bien, entonces al parecer creo que el problema no es el clable, ni el programa para la transferencia de datos, ni la compu, debe ser el celular, pero no estoy seguro, mi celular es un SAMSUNG E220, es con tapa y no tiene bluetooth ni infrarojo, y tiene la pantallita en la tapa, si alguien sabe sobre el tema si me podria ayudar le agradesco.
me registre en la pagina hace poco asique si hay algo que tenga que saber o si tienen para decirme o corregirme algo, haganlo tranqui que no hay problema , muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 7, 2011)

Puede que sencillamente esté sucio el conector


----------



## nachorenguero93 (Ene 7, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Puede que sencillamente esté sucio el conector



hola que tal, vos decis que esta sucia la entrada de mi celular? en ese caso vos me recomendas que la limpie con un pincel chico? o con que me combendria? bueno gracias por ayudarme, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2011)

Si es lo que te dice Scooter , probá alcohol isopropílico o etílico , el de la farmacia , y el pincelito con cuidado.

Saludos !


----------



## nachorenguero93 (Ene 7, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si es lo que te dice Scooter , probá alcohol isopropílico o etílico , el de la farmacia , y el pincelito con cuidado.
> 
> Saludos !



muchas gracias


----------



## djwash (Ene 7, 2011)

En lo posible con el telefono sin la bateria colocada...


----------



## nachorenguero93 (Ene 7, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> En lo posible con el telefono sin la bateria colocada...



osea que conecte el celular a la compu sin la bateria? podria ser, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2011)

Noooooooooooo , que le limpies el conector con alcohol y pincelito SIN la batería puesta 

Después de seco , le colocás la batería y lo probás en la PC !

Saludos !


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 8, 2011)

los sintomas indican mas que sea que no has instalado los drives de tu telefono, descargalos instalalos y prueba


----------



## nachorenguero93 (Ene 8, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Noooooooooooo , que le limpies el conector con alcohol y pincelito SIN la batería puesta
> 
> Después de seco , le colocás la batería y lo probás en la PC !
> 
> Saludos !



ah ok, voy a probar, gracias



Helminto G. dijo:


> los sintomas indican mas que sea que no has instalado los drives de tu telefono, descargalos instalalos y prueba



es verdad es muy problable, mi celular es un SAMSUNG E2210, tiene tapita y pantalla en la tapa, y busco los drivers en internet pero no encuentro nada , si tenes alguna idea donde podria descargar esos drivers y me podes decir me seria de ayuda, muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 10, 2011)

Hola nachorenguero93

Probablemente en este enlace encuentres el Driver para tu celular

http://www.samsung.com/mx/support/detail/supportPrdDetail.do?menu=SP01&prd_ia_cd=1901&prd_mdl_cd=GT-E2210DAATCE&prd_mdl_name=GT-E2210&srchword=SAMSUNG%20E2210

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 10, 2011)

Hola:

La direccion a los drivers de tu telefono es esta, son 69,4Mb es todo el software que se ha hecho para tu movil.http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=MX&CttFileID=2247936&CDCttType=SW&ModelType=N&ModelName=GT-E2210&VPath=SW/200904/20090422162714281/Samsung_PC_Studio_322_IC1.exe

Saludos

COSMOS


----------

